

Ask HN: Want to create software with me? - partnerincrime

One of my goals for 2013 is to create something of value and validate that by having someone I've never met pay for it.  I'll consider a free site that generates advertising dollars validation also.<p>I'm looking for anyone who would like to team up with me on creating something.  I currently have a full-time job, a pretty good one actually, and I know that I can't achieve my goal without the help of others.  I could just contract out work that I don't have time for, but I believe there's more value and enjoyment in a truly collaborative process involving others.  I'm hope this will reach others that are in the same situation.  I'm not a scam artist, I'll sign NDA's, share my ideas with you, whatever makes things legit.<p>My background is well rounded between development, business, and leadership.  I've worked in start-ups and in corporate America.  I'd like to collaborate with people who understand design, user experience, marketing, sales, specific industry experience, etc.  Although, the only real requirement is that you think you've got something of value to contribute and we'd have some shot at successfully completing a project together.<p>You can email me  partnerincrimehn @ gmail.com  and we'll see what happens.<p>If this post is somehow in bad taste, please let me know how I should go about things.
======
orionblastar
You have a vague idea of what you want to do. I am a double major computer
science and business management. I am disabled, but I can contribute to
something.

orionblastar @ gmail.com

~~~
partnerincrime
Fair point. To be more specific, I would like to write software. Web, Mobile,
or Desktop. My goal is allow myself to scratch that itch without quitting my
job.

~~~
orionblastar
What problems are you trying to solve to write software for? I would suggest
small programs, if desktop then console based until you learn how GUI
programming works. Then you can move on to mobile and web that are different.

What is your target operating system? Windows, Linux, Mac OSX? What is your
target web browser? Internet Explorer, Firefox, Chrome, Safari, Opera, HTML5,
HTML4/3.2? I would suggest learning simple HTML and CSS before learning
Javascript. For mobile devices, well if you want an iPhone app you have to own
a Macintosh and use XCode to submit apps to the app store. Android apps don't
have limitations like that, and you can develop for them first.

------
dylanhassinger
start a blog

~~~
partnerincrime
I don't think I have any value to add to that space. I would consider blogging
about my experience, if I can get something off the ground.

~~~
orionblastar
You start a blog to attract people to your project to help out. Having a blog
is free marketing for your project. You can post updates, things you learned,
and advice for others.

Your blog can link to the finished project, or if not finished can ask for
beta testers to test it out so it can be finished.

